# PSU Fan Replacement.



## 7shivam9 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have almost 4year old PSU. Its Odyssey 230v.

Problem is that, its FAN isn't working anymore. It was not working since 2-3 months but I  didnt knew that   One day while cleaning PC I noticed a LOT of Dust on its wings... it was doubtful.
One day I Open'd my Cabinet,Took out PSU , Kept it out for Few hrs Till it gets to Normal Temperature.

I opened it and Unscrewed the FAN from it, Cleaned it ..and When I tried to move the Fan Wings with my Fingers...they were hard and the Fan was Jammed very fking Hard :/  

I have also noticed that the FAN's wires are attached to the PSU's Circuit Board. 

*Can I replace the Fan ?* Coz I don't want to buy a New PSU now , i'm anyways planing to buy Zeb 450W for the Future upgrade with new Cabin and components , but I NEED this to work for now.

And also Where can I buy these Fans? Ebay.in has 1 seller but shipping costs more than the FAN 

Note : PC is working Fine No problems at all . just the PSU heats  a bit more than Normal.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> I have almost 4year old PSU. Its Odyssey 230v.
> 
> Problem is that, its FAN isn't working anymore. It was not working since 2-3 months but I  didnt knew that   One day while cleaning PC I noticed a LOT of Dust on its wings... it was doubtful.
> One day I Open'd my Cabinet,Took out PSU , Kept it out for Few hrs Till it gets to Normal Temperature.
> ...




get antec bp300p at 1.8k.
 you can replace the fan, but getting a good psu is important.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 8, 2013)

I brought Zeb 450W T Sata PSU  it was cheap , under my budget and Best for my requirements ... Im not going to buy high end cards So this was perfect for me  
*n2.sdlcdn.com/imgs/a/a/a/Zeb_450W_T_Sata_Computer_Power_Supply_Gold_Series_m_1_2x-4f207.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> I brought Zeb 450W T Sata PSU  it was cheap , under my budget and Best for my requirements ... Im not going to buy high end cards So this was perfect for me
> *n2.sdlcdn.com/imgs/a/a/a/Zeb_450W_T_Sata_Computer_Power_Supply_Gold_Series_m_1_2x-4f207.jpg



congrats
the name tells gold  only god can tell how much time it will take to have fumes from gold


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

^


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 9, 2013)

guide me master rijinpk1  :/ Check your pm !


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2013)

Never go for local brands and buy at least Antec VP450P or Seasonic S12II 450 or any thing higher which ever suits your purpose.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> guide me master rijinpk1  :/ Check your pm !



sent!!


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 9, 2013)

Man I don't have enough budget to buy Expensive psu's for 2-3k, And I dont have a Expensive gpu or high end components !
my budget is around 700rs. not even 1k ! I'm a High school student :3 I Can't afford expensive toys ! 

I didn't canceled the order yet ,and what other options do I have ??????? this psu its cheap and extremely close to my budget.


----------



## maheshn (Dec 9, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> Man I don't have enough budget to buy Expensive psu's for 2-3k, And I dont have a Expensive gpu or high end components !
> my budget is around 700rs. not even 1k ! I'm a High school student :3 I Can't afford expensive toys !
> 
> I didn't canceled the order yet ,and what other options do I have ??????? this psu its cheap and extremely close to my budget.



If you haven't cancelled the order, I would go ahead and get it, because it will be certainly better than your 4 year old PSU, and it is quite sufficient to run a normal machine without a dedicated graphics card. It will also run a system with graphics card, which does not need a 6-pin or 8-pin power connector, without issues as long as you get a good unit.

And no, it will not give you the full 450w output. (Don't put too many items in your system).

Coming from someone who has replaced quite a few no-name PS Units with this for customers' budget constraints.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

In local Psu I would get VIP 400r+ Psu @0.8k..this has better output than any cheap zeby psu

It has 280w max output


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> Man I don't have enough budget to buy Expensive psu's for 2-3k, And I dont have a Expensive gpu or high end components !
> my budget is around 700rs. not even 1k ! I'm a High school student :3 I Can't afford expensive toys !
> 
> I didn't canceled the order yet ,and what other options do I have ??????? this psu its cheap and extremely close to my budget.



then your only option is to get it and pray god


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

^ praying god will not going to help


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 9, 2013)

Deal with it ! *www.frendz4m.com/forum/images/smiles/happy0069.gif
*s23.postimg.org/fuirjc36v/555375_579013365478567_2015200232_n.jpg
------------------------------
Thanks everyone for helping and Good morning *www.frendz4m.com/forum/images/new/brush.gif


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ praying god will not going to help



sometimes these psus can work and othertimes it can be really a work to the user


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 9, 2013)

*www.frendz4m.com/forum/images/smiles/sign148.gif


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

7shivam1 said:


> *www.frendz4m.com/forum/images/smiles/sign148.gif



get it now. save some money that you may spend for parties/with friends and get a good quality one when you get enough money


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks  for  the support !


----------

